# Mutants & Masterminds OOC



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 24, 2003)

I'm looking for about two more players to join a new Mutants & Masterminds game which will be run here in the forum, "Playing the Game".  So far the group consists of the following people:

Shapermc
Sen Udo-Mal
maddmic
bkmanis

and possibly Sir Osis of Liver

Two more players would round the group out nicely.

Characters will be created at PL10.

For those that aren't aware, Mutants & Masterminds is Green Ronin's d20 superhero game.

I'll be using the San Angelo, City of Heroes book and supplements as the setting for this game.  San Angelo is a superhero city setting published by Gold Rush Games for use with the Champions system.  I am converting what I need (i.e. NPC heroes, villians, normals, etc.) over the the Mutants & Masterminds system.

More information on San Angelo can be found at the following website:
http://www.goldrushgames.com/sacoh.html

There is a map of the city, an introduction that includes the first 14 pages of the main book, etc.  in the downloads section of their site.  Feel free to peruse what information is out there.

So, anyone else interested in joining the team?


----------



## maddmic (Jan 24, 2003)

I'm in.


----------



## bkmanis (Jan 24, 2003)

Me too.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 24, 2003)

Me Three!


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 24, 2003)

Make me Four!


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 24, 2003)

Hmmmm.  I have no referance of this San Angelo, so part of my character concept will be based off of being new in the area.  Also are there any restrictions on powers/devices that we can take?  Also are there any that you recommend against (like that there are no alternate multiverses or this will not take place on other planets).  Thanks!


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 24, 2003)

Welcome aboard Yellow Sign! 

Shaper, being new to San Angelo is fine for your character, if thats what you want to do.  I will provide some additional information on San Angelo later tonight.  Also, on the website I mentioned in a previous post, there is an introduction to San Angelo pdf in the downloads section plus a map of the city, also in pdf format.  Feel free to look that stuff over if you like.

As far as powers and devices are concerned, there are no restrictions that I can think of at the moment, other than those that apply when making a PL10 character.  The San Angelo book provides an explanation for how people with super powers developed.  If I recall correctly, it is in the introduction pdf that is on the website but I will summarize it later tonight when I have time to sit down and write it up.  Likewise there are no powers that I recommend against.  There are indeed alternate multiverses, the potential for aliens from other planets or multiverses, etc.  I'm pretty flexible on character backgrounds regarding how a character came about receiving powers and whatnot.

Before I sign off for now, here are a couple of essential tidbits about San Angelo.  The city is located in California, on the coast between San Francisco and Los Angeles.  Just over three million call the city home.  I will post much more later about the city but don't forget to check out the website I posted earlier.  There are a couple of good downloads to give you some vital info on the region.  Feel free to have your characters native to the area or newcomers.

Toric


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jan 24, 2003)

make me 5 

Hmm I will have to think up a cool hero now... as I enjoying playing all kinds of different character types maybe I will wait and see what others are playing before commiting, but I might like to play a fast-brick/strong type hero or a sneaky martial artist type...


----------



## Samnell (Jan 25, 2003)

*Can I get in on this?*

Me six?

I've never done one of these before (well except a short 3e thing that didn't work out) but I almost nearly ran the very second one on these boards right after PC's Iconics game until impending death in the family had me decide it wasn't the best time to start a game. Of course everyone including me is totally unimpressed by that, but the irony's there.

I just got the book today so I might need some hand-holding, but the stuff to page 57 doesn't look too complicated.

What kind of genre assumptions would we be going with? Four-color? Grim and gritty? In between? Or is all this answered in those San Angelo pdfs I haven't read yet?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 25, 2003)

Samnell, you're in.

Looks like I can close the game at this point as we have six and possibly seven players.  

Those playing are:
Shapermc
Sen Udo-Mal
bkmanis
maddmic
Yellow Sign
Samnell

and possibly Sir Osis of Liver, if he still wants to play when he returns.

As far as genre assumptions go, somewhere between four-color and grim is what the game will be like, shading more towards four color.  Something along the lines of Avengers/JLA with X-Men overtones.

Toric


----------



## Samnell (Jan 25, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *Samnell, you're in.*




Wooo!

Do you want us to post our PCs or send them to you via email or something?


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 25, 2003)

Ok Let me know if this is an OK PC for the game.

Shadow Demon:
*Abilitys*:
STR: 20 (+5)
DEX: 20 (+5)
CON: 10 (+0)
WIS: 12 (+1)
INT: 12 (+1)
CHR: 10 (+0)
(total ability pp = 24)

*Skills*:
Acrobatics +4
Balance +2
Hide +3
Jump +2
Move Silently +10
(total pp spent in skill 21)

*Feats*:
Blind Fight
Dodge
Evasion
Improved Init
Lightning Reflexes
Rapid Strike
Takedown Attack
(total pp spent in feats 14)

*Super Powers*:
Invisibility +10 (20pp)
Super Speed +2 (14pp)
    Extra: Mach 1 Punch 
Super Strength +5 (20 pp)
    Power Stunt: Lethal (2 pp)

*Bonuses*:
Attack: +7 (21 pp)
Defence: +7 (14 pp)

(Total pp spent: 150)

*Background*: (this is just a basic, but will expand upon if approved)
The Man:  Born to the name of Kirosaka Otomo the young lad of 20 has been training in the martial arts since he can remember.  He is quite skilled in all forms of martial arts and is currently attending San Angelo University.  When Kirosaka was born his mother died from labor.  When Kirosaka was 18 he was on his senior trip when his father "mysteriously" disapeared.  He has been searching for his father while trying to complete a BA in business.  

Shadow Demon:  Since birth our hero has had many extrodinay strengths and developed a love for hand to hand combat.  His strenghts were unknow to him till he got into a fight when he was 12.  After pummeling his opponent to the SA hospital he realised that his strengths of a normal human.  He refrained from doing harm for his own gain, but had always found a strange joy from haming those who start a fight (with him or anyone else).  After his father's disapearance he followed a few leads to see if he could be located.  One day while following an old friend of the family he saw him meet with a unhuman creature and thought that he may be spotted. In his best attempts to hidhe found that he had unknowingly become invisable.  He has trained his power of invisibilty to be used at the beckoning of his own will. While looking for his father he has found many evils in SA and has decided that any one of these evils could lead to a clue to his father, all are suspects.

Discription: Light skin with dark black hair.  Almond shaped head and eyes.  Perfers not to have his face seen and will often wear a hooded zip up sweat shirt in a dark color, dark jeans and and large headphones (even if he is not listening to music).



Let me know if this character is OK, then if it is I will fill in the whole stat block.  Also I read that SA introduction and have a copy of the map so I think that I am good to go.  My power source is unknown as he was raised thinking he was normal.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 25, 2003)

Posting them here is fine, although I will probably set up a thread in the Rogues Gallery board to put all the finished PC's.



			
				Samnell said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Wooo!
> 
> Do you want us to post our PCs or send them to you via email or something? *


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 25, 2003)

Shapermc said:
			
		

> *Let me know if this character is OK, then if it is I will fill in the whole stat block.  Also I read that SA introduction and have a copy of the map so I think that I am good to go.  My power source is unknown as he was raised thinking he was normal. *




Character looks good upon my initial read-through.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 25, 2003)

I'll get some more information up about San Angelo, the campaign, etc. over this weekend.  I tend to be online less over the weekend than I am on weekdays but I usually try to check the boards at least once a day on weekends.  During the week, I am usually online more often.  Over the next couple of days, I will work on getting more information out to you guys.  Feel free to continue getting characters created and whatnot.  If anyone has any specific questions, please ask and I'll attempt to answer.

Toric


----------



## Samnell (Jan 25, 2003)

Ok, here's my first embarassingly naive newbie question. 

I'm working on creating a shadow teleporter with maybe a few other small powers (I'm thinking mostly an alternate shadow form and maybe a shadow energy blast) off the origin that he got injected by some unscrupulous government/corporate group with the distilled essence of darkness in a liquid form.

The concept's still nebulous, but I could use some help picking out which powers would work best with him. Teleportation, obviously, but how much alternate form (shadow) is worth it? It's awfully expensive and I don't know that I'm going to get lots of use in there. Incorporeality is nice and fits with the concept, as do some immunities, but if I ran the whole ten ranks I could get I've thrown in a lot of points and I run out of immunities that fit pretty quickly. Plus lots of immunities would be redundant with shadow form anyway. Additional incorporeality doesn't seem to give me much beyond the basic ability itself either, so is a lot of shadow form worth it?

I see the teleport ability being limited to going through shadows a valid flaw, or is it trivially limiting enough that's more of just a flavor effect?

Would an incorporeal creature take damage if it accidentally teleported into a solid object?

With these points I'm not sure if my concept's too much for it, or too small.


----------



## Samnell (Jan 25, 2003)

Toric, I have a background written up. It's pretty big though, so I'd rather just email it to you if you don't mind. It's just barely six pages. The boards wont offer up your email. Of course if you'd rather I just post it here that's ok too.

Now if I can decide how I want to do my powers...


----------



## bkmanis (Jan 25, 2003)

Samnell, here is a suggestion for your shadow power.

Alternate Form: Shadow +10 (Extra: Ghost Touch, Energy Blast, Teleportation (Extra: Extended Teleport) cost: pp 9/level) Total cost 90

This is a little expensive but it gives you everything you want.  While in shadow form you are incorporeal so you need the Ghost Touch extra to be able to effect corporeal beings.  You will have 10 immunities, Energy Blast at +10, Teleport at +10 and be invisible in darkness or shadows. 

Just a thought,

bkmanis


----------



## bkmanis (Jan 25, 2003)

Okay Toric here is my character concept. 

Centurion :
Artorios Civilis
Power Level: 10
Power Points Earned:
Power Points Spent:

Description:
Sex: Male
Age: 2030 years old.
Height: 6’ 2”
Weight: 220 lbs.
Eyes: His eyes glow solid black with no visible pupils. 
Hair:  Black, hanging down to just below his collar.
Costume:  His costume is black with pinpoints of light, looking like a star field.   It looks as if the stars are moving if you stare into it, just as if you were looking at the night sky.  It covers him completely from the neck down.
Identity: Public

Abilities:
STR: 20 (+5)
DEX: 18 (+4)
CON: 20 (+5)
INT: 14 (+2)
WIS: 16 (+3)
CHR: 10 (+0)
(Total ability pp = 38)

Saves:
Damage  +5
Fort  +5
Reflex  +4
Will  +3

Attacks:
Base +5 (15 pp)
Melee +10
Ranged +9

Defense:
Base +6 (12 pp)
Defense 20
Flat Footed 16
Initiative +4

Hero Points:  5
Speed: 30 (50 Flight)

Skills:
Computers  +5
Knowledge: History +7
Language: English
Language: Latin
Language: Italian
Listen  +6
Repair  +5
Spot  +6
(Total pp spent in skill 19)

Feats:
Headquarters (Features: Combat Simulator, Communication, Computer, Concealment, Defense System, Hanger, Isolated Location: Moon, Living Space, Power System, Staff: 5 Robots)
Power Immunity
Darkvision
Penetration Vision (not trough living flesh)
(Total pp spent in feats 8)

Super Powers:
Cosmic Power +10 (70 pp)
(Immunities: Age, Disease, Heat, Cold, Exhaustion, Pressure, Suffocation, Starvation, Radiation, Critical Hits)
Extra: Mental Shield (Free from Force Field)
Flaw: Cannot sense Cosmic Powers
Power Stunt: Super-Flight (2 pp)(Sprint 23,272.7 mph)
Power Stunt: Space-Flight (2 pp)(512c)
Power Stunt: Healing (2 pp)
Power Stunt: Create Object (2 pp)

Weaknesses:
Disturbing: Eyes glow with a black light and he radiates power making normal people feel like they are near a high voltage wire.
Quirk: Protective of innocents.  Innocent bystanders come first, even if that means the criminal escapes.

(Total pp spent: 170)

Background:

Artorios Civilis was born on January 10th 27 BC to a middle-class family in the Roman Empire.  Artorios grew up as any normal middle-class land owning citizen of the Roman Empire; he even spent five years in the Roman army.  During his military tenure his family died of influenza, he was the last surviving member.  Artorios returned home to take care of the estate left to him by his parents.

	One evening after retiring to bed he had a strange dream that he was flying through the air.  He awoke not in his own room but in a dark room lying on a metal table.  He could not move but there were no restraints that he could see.  He could see other people in the room, both men and women, lying on similar tables.  There were lights coming from above bathing the tables with light but leaving the rest of the room in darkness. 

Suddenly the room moved, Artorios thought he was in an earthquake.   After the violent shakes stopped Artorios found he was no longer restrained and he fell from the table, as did the other people.  The others did not move as if they were unconscious or perhaps dead. Artorios found an exit from the room; he followed the passage to a large chamber.  In the center of the room he saw what appeared to be a pedestal with a glowing sphere hovering above it.   There were dark figures in robes standing along the walls staring at strange lights and moving images; they did not appear to notice him.  Artorios was both frightened and fascinated by what he saw.  He slowly entered the room and approached the pedestal, lost in the swirling lights in the center on the sphere.   There was a loud explosion and the room tilted alarmingly, the sphere flashed with a bright light and then Artorios fell into darkness.

Artorios awoke feeling very different; it was dark and dusty as he picked himself off the ground.  He looked around and saw a strange circular structure damaged as if it fell from the sky.  And as he looked up he saw three more of the structures floating in the night sky, it was then he realized that he was not breathing.  He felt charged and full of energy.  The three structures started to move away, Artorios screamed at them to wait but there was no sound.   Who or what were they and were there other people in those things like himself?  Artorios wanted to follow them to get answers and he suddenly found himself flying through the air.  He also discovered that he was not on earth but on the moon.  As the ships moved away he willed himself to move faster to catch them, but the ships speed increased also.  Faster and faster he moved but he was unable to catch them, they were soon out of sight.  He flew so fast that he was actually past the orbit of Neptune before he lost sight of the ships.

Not knowing anything about astrogation it took Artorios several years to finally make it back to the moon.   When he arrived he found small metallic men repairing the ship that had crashed.  When he entered the ship he found no one alive, but the robots for some reason obeyed his orders.  Realizing that he was somehow changed and would never be accepted back at home he ordered the robots to build him a home here on the moon.  He told them to hide it so the aliens would not find it in case they ever returned.  

Artorios spent his time learning all he could about himself, what he could do and why.  He learned from the computer that the aliens visited the earth several time and have taken people for experimentation.  Artorios was determined not to let them take anyone else.  So he has spent the last 2000 years waiting for the aliens return, determine to protect the earth.  Artorios has visited the earth and watched as history past by but he never intervened.  In the last few decades he has noticed the appearance of super-humans and their effect on society.  He has decided that the people need protecting from more then just aliens and that he may be accepted now.  So he has taken the name of Centurion and has dedicated himself to protect the innocent.

EDIT: Name change, makes a little more sense for this character.


----------



## Samnell (Jan 25, 2003)

bkmanis said:
			
		

> Artorios Civilis was born on January 10th 27 BC to a middle-class family in the Roman Empire.




Is that corrected for the Gregorian calendar? 

Thanks for the tip on the powers. I hadn't thought of rolling everything into the form. Sure it's costly but it saves a lot in the end.


----------



## Samnell (Jan 26, 2003)

Here goes. Let me know if anything's off. I got about six different numbers when I totalled the points.  I'll just steal this convenient format I found somewhere to make things easier on me. 

Shade:
Samnell "Sam" Torquill

Description:
Sex: Male
Age: 20
Height: 5'9"
Weight: 100 lbs.
Eyes: Nearly solid white with just a faint blue tint for irises.
Hair: White
Costume: Black wrestling tights
Identity: Public

Abilities:
STR: 13 (+1)
DEX: 20 (+5)
CON: 14 (+2)
INT: 12 (+1)
WIS: 10 (+0)
CHR: 12 (+1)
(Total ability pp = 20)

Saves:
Damage +7
Fort +2
Reflex +5
Will +5

Attacks:
Base +5 (15 pp)
Melee +6
Ranged +10

Defense:
Base +4 (8 pp)
Defense 19
Flat Footed 15
Initiative +9

Hero Points: 5
Speed: 30 (50 teleport, sprint teleport 51,200 ~9.7 miles)

Skills:
Move Silently +18
(Total pp spent in skill 13)

Feats:
Darkvision
Improved Init
(Total pp spent in feats 4)

Super Powers:
Alternate Form (Shadow) +10
*Immunities: Age, Cold, Criticals, Disease, Exhaustion, Heat, Pressure, Radiation, Starvation, Suffocation
*Ghost Touch
*Energy Blast
**Dual Damage
*Teleportation
**Extended Teleportation
Amazing Save (Willpower) +5
*Other Save Type (Damage)
*Other Save Type (Fort)

Weaknesses:
Naive: Having lost his memories of the time before he arrived in San Angelo, Sam tends to be far more trusting than one would expect of a person his age.

(Total pp spent: 160)

Background:

My BG is very long (six pages) and reveals most of what happened before Sam lost his memory and how he got his powers, which are mysteries to him. I'd rather email it, but if Toric wants I'll post it here.

Physical oddities:
For reasons unknown to him, Sam possesses very pale skin (bordering on true white), hair, and eyes; but he is not a true albino. (He'd have to have more pinkish eyes for that and tend towards sunburns and blindness, which he doesn't.) His skin is normally quite cool and his body temperature is normally only about ninety degrees. His blood is a thick black liquid when shed or drawn, but for whatever reason (again unknown to him) doesn't effect his pale coloration at all. Bright lights are slightly uncomfortable to him, but he's mostly gotten used to them through frequent exposure. He does favor sunglasses both to draw attention away from his eyes and ease trasitions between areas of varying lighting.

EDIT: Added physical oddities.


----------



## bkmanis (Jan 26, 2003)

Samnell,

I see only one problem with your power cost.  You have your base defense at +5 for 8 pp when it would actually be 10 pp.  This of course would have your total cost at 162.  I believe you meant to have your base defense at +4 for 8 pp; your total defense would be 19 and 14 for flatfooted.  

As for your saves, your Damage save would be +7 (+2 for con and +5 for Amazing Saves) and your Reflex save would be +5 (from Dex).  These are probably just typos, I thought I would let you know.

Everything else adds up and looks good as far as I can tell.  The character looks cool.

bkmanis


----------



## Samnell (Jan 26, 2003)

bkmanis said:
			
		

> *These are probably just typos, I thought I would let you know*




Right you are. My Con and Dex changed very late in char creation ("Oh crap, I have six points left over!"). I think the base defense is a C&P error. I didn't change it when I snared your formatting to save on typing.

But anyway, fixed.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 26, 2003)

How in the hell am I going to get mixed up with you guys? 

I am still just learning all my powers and I still am not shure how "un-normal" I am.  My power source is unknown, but I hope that my fater can shed some light on the subject.  Maybe I just hooked up with Shade because he had a similar name as me   Or maybey I bumped into him looking for my father 

also I changed some of my stats around because after doing all the math I realised that a 10 in CON really screws you over.


----------



## Samnell (Jan 26, 2003)

Shapermc said:
			
		

> *How in the hell am I going to get mixed up with you guys? *




Strange taste in friends?



> I am still just learning all my powers and I still am not shure how "un-normal" I am.  My power source is unknown, but I hope that my fater can shed some light on the subject.  Maybe I just hooked up with Shade because he had a similar name as me   Or maybey I bumped into him looking for my father




Well Sam's relatively new to this too, he just doesn't remember the fact.


----------



## Samnell (Jan 26, 2003)

Shaper, I have Sam as going to college too. He's definitely not BA material, but maybe we've had a class or two in common or something? He's just going part time but that's good for two or three courses a semester where we could run into each other. Plus if Kirosaka (or does he prefer Otomo?) used any college athletic facilities they'd be likely to have encountered one another. Sam's mostly into track & field stuff, but he'd come in for other things from time to time.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 26, 2003)

I will have my character posted by tomorrow. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 26, 2003)

Samnell said:
			
		

> *Shaper, I have Sam as going to college too. He's definitely not BA material, but maybe we've had a class or two in common or something? He's just going part time but that's good for two or three courses a semester where we could run into each other. Plus if Kirosaka (or does he prefer Otomo?) used any college athletic facilities they'd be likely to have encountered one another. Sam's mostly into track & field stuff, but he'd come in for other things from time to time. *




Well Kiro (perfered nick name) does practice at the track running alot as well as in the gym training in martial arts.  Classes range anywhere from math to psycology for my basic classes and I am only takin one business class for my major.  Kiro may stick out in a crowd to someone who is looking for the odd person.  He usually looks like he dosen't want to talk to anyone and likes to be to class early and sit in the same seat in the back.  He is social, but no one really talks to him.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 26, 2003)

Samnell, looks like bkmanis helped you out on the power ideas and answered your questions, so I guess I'm off the hook for that.  On my initial scan, your character looks good.  I'll take a closer look as time permits this weekend just to double check everything.  Go ahead and send me the background via e-mail.  My address is jsanta092298@aol.com.

bkmanis, your character looks fine, I'll take a closer look same as with Samnell's and let you know if I see any problems.

Yellow Sign, no problem with not having your character done.  I don't plan on getting the game started for another two or three days anyway, hopefully by mid-week or so.

As far as your characters knowing each other or not, I'll leave that up to each of you to decide.  Whichever way you decide to go, I will work from that.

Those of you looking for colleges to have your characters attend, the following schools are located in San Angelo: 

University of California, San Angelo has 28,102 students.  The campus is 1,200 acres and extends partway up a hillside and showcases a wide variety of architectural styles from classical to ultra-modern.  Nationally known programs at the school include sociology, mathematics, physics, chemistry, history, English and engineering programs.  The medical school and law school are also well-regarded.

California State University, San Angelo has 30,149 students on a 345 acre campus.  Business, political science and engineering programs have excellent reputations.

Harper School of Law is a private school and has 1,500 students.  It takes its name from a past U.S. Supreme Court justice who was born in San Angelo.  Degrees in taxation, business and transnational business law are offered.

There are also several community colleges in San Angelo.  They are Delta Community College, Lakeview Community College, Rancho Madera Community College and San Angelo City College.  San Angelo City College is the largest with 20,000 students.  It offers a pre-veterinary program that enables students to work at the nearby San Angelo Zoo.

More later...

Toric


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 26, 2003)

Sam if you want we can know each other only through the fact that we both bonded seeming like similar outcast souls at the school (please choose one, a community college seems to fit my ability scores better).  Let me know what you think


----------



## Samnell (Jan 26, 2003)

Shaper, howsabout San Angelo City College?

Sam doesn't see himself as an outcast, but looking freaky like he does probably isn't great for the social life. Maybe my incompetent photoshop skills can give you an idea. 

EDIT: His skin should be a bit less grayish so the hair doesn't match it, but close enough.  Try to imagine it was blonde before it got turned white (since it was) instead of dark brownish-black like the source image was. It'd be closer to platinum blonde, but without any kind of sheen or anything.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jan 27, 2003)

*Spyder*

SPYDER
William (Billy) Janssen 

Concept: Mutant/Totem- Spider
Occupation: Part-time college student at San Angelo City College(night classes where he sits in the back wearing a trench coat, hat and tick, dark glasses), part-time Hero

Description:
Sex: Male
Age: 21
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 178 lbs
Eyes: large and "bug like"
Hair: Black
Costume: skin tight black jump suit, cut off at the elbows and knees, no shoes or glooves or mask. 
Identity: not really public or secret (hard to hide his face and claws).

Abilities (total cost 28pp):
STR 14 (+2)
DEX 20 (+5)
CON 14 (+2)
INT 12 (+1)
WIS 16 (+3)
CHA 12 (+1)

SAVES:
Damage: +4/+11
Fortitude: +2
Reflexes: +11
Will: +3

BONUSES (total cost 36pp):
Attack: base +8 
    HTH +13, RNG +13
Defense: base +6 
    27/16 flat-footed
Initiative: +11

SPEED: 30' running/30' jumping
HERO POINTS: 5

SKILLS (total cost 12pp):
Acrobatics +16 (5ranks)
Balance +13 
Computers +2 (1rank)
Jump +10
Hide +12 (1rank)
Listen +9
Move Silent +12 (1rank)
Search +7
Sense Motives +7 (4ranks)
Spot +9
Swim +10

FEATS (total cost 14 pp): 
Attack Finesse
Dark Vision
Evasion
Heroic Surge 
Improved Critical (unarmed melee attacks)
Power Attack
Toughness

SUPER-POWERS (total cost 66pp) all power Sources are from his Mutant background:
Clinging +6 (_cost_: 1pp)
Natural Weapons +2 (_extra_: Protection; _cost_: 3pp)
Super-Dexterity +6 (_extra_: Leaping, Super-Senses, Super-Strength; _cost_: 9pp)

WEAKNESS:
Disturbing (bug-like eyes, clawed hands and feet, a little strange to look at) [-10 points]

[ok pretty basic and kind of silly but here is my background ]

Billy Janssen was born a normal happy healthy baby, to a good middle class home. His parents loved him and raised him well, always instilling in him the ideas of fair play and the American way. Oh sure he was always a bit odd, instead of dinosaurs and baseball, Billy was fascinated by spiders and other types of creepy crawly things. He even had a bug collection, much to his mothers horror (at least when she was cleaning). But all in all, Billy was happy and his parents were proud of him.

On his 14 birthday, his world was almost shattered… Billy was just a kid after all, while Sally Henderson, the 16 year old next door, enjoyed toying with young men for her own amusement. She thought it would be funny to toy with young Billy and play with his emotions. Whether it was hormones or some mutant x-gene that would have activated anyway, no one really knows, but Billy "bug-out" just as Sally started kissing his ears!!! Sally of course screamed… then Billy screamed… then some of the neighbors started screaming… lots of screaming and Billy ran off into the woods to hide. The sheriff was called in and a bit of a man-hunt began. 

Luckily for Billy, his parents found him first and no matter the changes he had gone through they still loved their son and took him away. All the way to San Angelo where they have lived ever sense. Billy has recently started taking some night computer programming classes at San Angelo City College, and he has been thinking about what he is going to do with his life. Because of the way he looks he was home schooled by his mother, even though his parents wanted to send him to regular school, just to prove to Billy that he was still normal but he begged them not to and was really afraid to even go out and in the end then gave into his wishes. Now he is not sure that he can get a regular job at any company so maybe within on the internet is his only hope. But now he has noticed a couple of other strange looking people at the college and well his parents have always taught him to help others whenever you can… and well he has been seeing some violent crimes on the news lately… maybe it is time to stop hiding and maybe, just maybe it is time to start helping...


----------



## Samnell (Jan 28, 2003)

> Costume: skin tight black jump suit, cut off at the elbows and knees, no shoes or glooves or mask.




We must share a tailor, Sen. You got there first though 'cause he didn't have enough spandex left for sleeves for Sam.


----------



## Samnell (Jan 28, 2003)

Shapermc said:
			
		

> Well Kiro (perfered nick name) does practice at the track running alot as well as in the gym training in martial arts.




Kiro would almost have to know Sam from there. He runs all the time. It's his favorite thing. He probably owns more pairs of running shorts than underwear.  



> Classes range anywhere from math to psycology for my basic classes and I am only takin one business class for my major.




Sam would be taking some of the stuff everyone has to take, which usually includes a math or psychology course of some kind, so it's a possible.



> He usually looks like he dosen't want to talk to anyone and likes to be to class early and sit in the same seat in the back.  He is social, but no one really talks to him.




Sam would sit in back too (since he's one of those guys who's got an undeclared major, no real plans, and isn't great at school but isn't awful at it either. He might say hi, but if Kiro didn't want to talk he wouldn't press it after a failed attempt or two. He'd probably talk about running. 

Sam's pretty friendly, but he can take a hint...after a little while.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 28, 2003)

Well then Sam I guess that we should assume that since we have seen each other training at San Angelo City College and could plausibly have one class together and you would most likely sit in the back as well... 

I say that since you say hello one day that we hit it off from there.  Like I said he is social, he just dosent have a whole lot of friends and he looks like he is not social.  

I am looking for an image of him


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 28, 2003)

Here is a picture of him in his work out gear.  He is pretty much always like this though (with his head and face mostly covered by a hood of some sort).


----------



## Samnell (Jan 28, 2003)

Shapermc said:
			
		

> I say that since you say hello one day that we hit it off from there.  Like I said he is social, he just dosent have a whole lot of friends and he looks like he is not social.




Works for me, Shaper.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 28, 2003)

Toric, I am going to have to drop out of your game. I have joined too many games and it's starting to overwhelm me  . Your game sound great but I just don't have the time at the moment. I hope you have a great game!


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 28, 2003)

No problem Yellow Sign, I understand.

Sen Udo-Mal, your character looks good.

I have maddmic's character and either he or I will post it later today or tomorrow.  I am still working on a few things before I start the game.  I hope to get things going by Thursday or Friday at the latest.

Should I open this thread up again as a recruiting thread to find a sixth player to replace Yellow Sign or should we just stick with five players?  What do you all think?

Toric


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 28, 2003)

Toric, I think that it is up to you If you want to open the thread back up for recruitment.  I could work with 3 players if the posting is frequent enough  

But seriously you have the ultimate plan so it is your choise to open it up or not


----------



## Samnell (Jan 28, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *Should I open this thread up again as a recruiting thread to find a sixth player to replace Yellow Sign or should we just stick with five players?  What do you all think? *




I'm good either way.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jan 28, 2003)

Whatever you think T_A is fine with me. If you think we have a good start so far that is kewl with me. If you think we need more or something else that is kewl with me also.

Oh and does Spyder look like he would fit the group? I might drop a skill point somewhere and add one to a Science (something) to make the "going to college" thing (mostly part time)


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 29, 2003)

We'll stick with the five players we have for now.  Looks like the final roster is:

Shapermc playing Shadow Demon
Sen Udo-Mal playing Spyder
Samnell playing Shade
bkmanis playing Centurion
maddmic playing Ringmaster

I believe that maddmic is the only player without the book.  I have his character however and will post it up on the board tomorrow night.

As I said, I hope to have the game started no later than Friday.

Toric


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 29, 2003)

Hey madmic can I recomend that you head over to my website to get a basic overview of how combat works by reading my player starter kit.  Follow these steps to find it.

1) Go to www.shapermc.com
2) Go to the Downloads section
3) Go to the M&M section in the Downlads
4) Open the Player Starter kit.  

It gives you the pasics of how characters are created and also how combat works. Again this is just the basics so that you can understand it better.

-Regards


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jan 30, 2003)

Kewl Spyder is ready to start no later then Friday... still thinking about skills though so I might edit my post in just a few minutes here...


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 30, 2003)

Character posted later in thread, deleting...


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 30, 2003)

Character posted later in thread, deleting...


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 30, 2003)

I know that for simplicity, several people copied the format that the characters were posted in.  My question is, just to make sure, did you all intend to have public identities?  maddmic is the only one who has a secret identity.  Did everyone else want public identities?  Just checking before we get started.

Also, for those that haven't done so yet, please post a little blurb on what the character wears for a costume.

Toric


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 30, 2003)

My character does not have a "super Identity" at all yet.  He is just finding out that he is strange and different (more than just really good at martial arts).  He has no costume yet, nor does he even have a "super name" even (in character at least).  This campeign will sort of be his "comming out" party   Let me know if this is a problem, I made him this way to provide some interesting roleplaying oppertunities for me.


----------



## Samnell (Jan 30, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *I know that for simplicity, several people copied the format that the characters were posted in.  My question is, just to make sure, did you all intend to have public identities?  maddmic is the only one who has a secret identity.  Did everyone else want public identities?  Just checking before we get started.*




Mine was intentional. Sam's relatively new to this (though he's been thinking about it for a while) and it hasn't occurred to him that having a public identity could cause problems. Consider it fallout from the naive weakness.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jan 30, 2003)

For Spyder, he really has a very hard time maintaining any kind of secret identity, just because of the way he looks. He doesn't really tell people his real name when he is out adventuring or anything but people in his night classes might recognizing him, etc. I guess the base way to say it is that Spyder does not maintain a secret identity but he does not publicly announce much either...


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jan 30, 2003)

OK I updated Spyder with a rank of Computers to reflect that fact that he is taking night computer programming classes at San Angelo City College. Also updated his background... READY TO BEGIN PLAY... soon


----------



## maddmic (Jan 31, 2003)

The Ringmaster :
Brent Colvert

Description:
Sex: Male
Age: 36 years old.
Height: 6’ 1”
Weight: 170 lbs.
Eyes: Green
Hair: Black
Costume: Early 1900's style Tux with coattails, top hat, wears a black half-mask to cover his eyes and keep his identity secret.
Identity: Secret

Abilities:
STR: 10 (+0)
DEX: 16 (+3)
CON: 14 (+2)
INT: 14 (+2)
WIS: 16 (+3)
CHR: 20 (+5)
(Total ability pp = 30)

Saves:
Damage +4 
Fort +6
Reflex +7
Will +7

Attacks:
Base +5 (15 pp)
Melee +5
Ranged +8

Defense:
Base +5 (10 pp)
Defense 18
Flat Footed 15
Initiative +3

Hero Points: 5
Speed: 30 (45 Flight)

Skills:
Bluff +7
Diplomacy +8
Gather Info +7
Perform +8
Sense Motive +5
Spot +6
(Total pp spent in skill 15)

Feats:
Headquarters (Features: Communication, Computer, Defense System, Fire Prevention System, Infirmary, Isolated Location: Pocket Dimension, Living Space, Power System, Gym, Staff: 5 circus clown midgets)
Iron Will
Lightning Reflexes
Sidekick (Tyke)
Super Feat:  Mental Link w/ Tyke
(Total pp spent in feats 10)

Super Powers:
Cosmic Power +10 (72 pp)
(Immunities: Age, Critical Hits, Disease, Energy (Cold), Energy (Fire), Energy (Electricity), Exhaustion, Pressure, Suffocation, Starvation)
Flaw: Cannot sense Cosmic Powers
Flaw: Power does not work without a created focus
Power Stunt: Super-Flight (2 pp)
Power Stunt: Animation (2 pp)
Power Stunt: Dimensional Travel (2 pp)
Power Stunt: Create Object (2 pp)
Power Stunt: Dual Damage (2 pp)
Power Stunt: Healing (2 pp)
Froce Field Extra:  Mental Shield  (Free Extra:  +10 to Will Save)

Amazing Save +2 (8 pp)
(Damage, Fortitude, Reflex, Will)


Weaknesses:
Quirk: Protective of children. Children come first, even if that means the criminal escapes.

(Total pp spent: 160)



*Sidekick:*

Tyke (Ringmaster's Sidekick):
Lloyd Tuttle

Description:
Sex: Male
Age: 38 years old.
Height: 3’ 4”
Weight: 85 lbs.
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Gray
Costume: Candycane striped bodysuit, also w/ mathing half-mask.
Identity: Secret

Abilities:
STR: 16 (+3)
DEX: 18 (+4)
CON: 16 (+3)
INT: 10 (+0)
WIS: 14 (+2)
CHR: 10 (+0)
(Total ability pp = 24)

Saves:
Damage +5 
Fort +5
Reflex +6
Will +7

Attacks:
Base +5 (15 pp)
Melee +8
Ranged +9

Defense:
Base +5 (10 pp)
Defense 20/21/23 (+4 Dex, +1/+2/+4 size, +5 base, +10)
Flat Footed 16/17/19
Initiative +4

Hero Points: 4
Speed: 20

Skills:
Acrobatics +6
Balance +5
Climb +4
Drive +6
Escape Artist +6
Hide +5
Jump +4
Move Silently +5
Perform +2
Spot +4
(Total pp spent in skill 15)

Feats:
Iron Will
Lightning Reflexes
Great Fortitude
Toughness
Super Feat:  Mental Link w/ Ringmaster
Super Feat:  Power Immunity (Cosmic Power)
(Total pp spent in feats 12)

Super Powers:
Shrink +6 (18 pp)
Extra: Mighty Mite

Amazing Save +3 (3 pp)
(Will)

Density Control +9 (36 pp)
(Gains Immovability, Protection and Super Strength)
Flaw: Limited to density increase

Dimensional Travel (10pp)
Extra: Portal
Flaw: One Dimension Only (Pocket dimension base)

Force Field +2 (2 pp)
Extra:  Offensive

Weaknesses:
Beserker

(Total pp spent: 145)  (pl9)

---history to come shortly---


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 31, 2003)

Ok I really need to update my character (I changed some ability scores) I will do this tonight if you can wait a bit to start.  Thanks.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jan 31, 2003)

Ringmaster looks cool but I had one question (not a big deal honest)... I think that Protection and Amazing Saves (Damage) are combined for the maximum power level aren't they? What I mean is that their max should be a total of +10 and Ringmasters is +11 (+9 Protection/Force Field and +2 Amazing Saves). Anyway not a big deal it is just one point, and I might have read things wrong anyway.  

Can't wait to start


----------



## maddmic (Feb 1, 2003)

You are correct Sen, however it's the only way I could get everything to work out the way I want it to.  So, I'll just have to bite the point until I hit PL 11.  Then all should be fine and I can screw something else up again


----------



## Samnell (Feb 1, 2003)

> So, I'll just have to bite the point until I hit PL 11.




M&M has rules for advancement? Sheesh, here I missed 'em. Wonder what else I missed. Off to see...

GOOD GOD! The book has PAGES!? Why didn't anybody tell me?  

Found it now. Hiding in the GM section. Sneaky Green Ronin...


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 1, 2003)

Everyone,

I'm just putting the finishing touches on the beginning of the campaign, so please be patient with me just a tiny bit longer and we'll get this game started shortly.

Toric


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 3, 2003)

Everyone,

Just wanted to let you know that I haven't abandoned you.  I have been getting over a pretty nasty bout of cold/flu over the last few days and haven't really been doing much of anything except resting the last two days.

Anyway, I promise that I will post the beginning of the game tomorrow (Monday).  I will start a new IC thread in the Playing The Game forum and I'll post a message here letting you all know that I have started the game.  So look for the game to start sometime tomorrow.  Sorry for the delay.

Toric


----------



## Samnell (Feb 3, 2003)

If you're sick, you're sick, Toric. I know from unfortunate personal experience that a sick GM can be worse than no GM. I don't mind holding out a few days until you feel able to give it your all. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 3, 2003)

Thanks Samnell!

I am feeling a lot better now though and I will have the game started sometime on Monday afternoon or Monday night.  See you all then.

Toric


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Feb 3, 2003)

Kewl can't wait 

And hey good news for me, I meet some new people and we are going to start a face-to-face M&M game this Thursday!! YEA


----------



## Samnell (Feb 3, 2003)

> And hey good news for me, I meet some new people and we are going to start a face-to-face M&M game this Thursday!! YEA




No chance at all the Cerea's in northern Michigan, is there? No luck finding a good group for any gaming around here.


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 3, 2003)

Sam: Man I just found a gaming group in October.  I had not had one in over a year for face to Face.  Don't worry man keep trying!

OTOH:  I PROMISE that I will put up my modifyed character sheet tonight.  I got really busy over the weekend.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Feb 3, 2003)

Sorry Sam, I am in the rainy city of Seattle WA, although we are going to play over in Redmond (where I work for the evil emipre... Microsoft )


----------



## Samnell (Feb 3, 2003)

Damn my poor fortune. Everyone who games lives over mountains from me.


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 4, 2003)

[This is my finalised character.  Please double chek it for errors.]
*Shadow Demon:* (Kirosaka Otomo) (Nickname: Kiro [pronounced like Hero])
Power Level: Tenth
Concept: Super Arts
Occupation: Student

ABILITIES:
STR: 20
DEX: 20
CON: 14
INT: 12
WIS: 12
CHR: 10

SAVES:
Damage: +2/+5(Evasion)
Fortitude: +2
Reflex: +9
Will: +1

Melee: +17
Ranged: +12
Defense: +22/+17(Flat-Footed)
Speed: 40/640(Sprint)
Init: +11

SKILLS:
Acrobatics: +4
Balance: +2
Hide: +4
Jump: +2
Move Silently: +6

FEATS:
Blind Fight
Dodge
Evasion
Improved Init.
Lightning Reflexes
Rapid Strike

SUPER POWERS:
Invisibility +10 [action:free|rangeersonal|length:sustained]
     (DC to spot Kiro if in a 5' range = 20)
     (Damage Bonus to unaware opponents = +2)
Super Speed +2 [action:half|rangeersonal|length:sustained]
     (Extra:Mach One Punch = +2 to unarmed melee attack)
Super Strength +5
     (Power Stunt: Lethal)

[Again let me know if there are any discrepencies.  I told you I would have it up tonight ]


----------



## Samnell (Feb 4, 2003)

> Speed: 40/480(Sprint)




Slowpoke


----------



## bkmanis (Feb 4, 2003)

Actually Shaper your sprint speed would be 640.  Super speed doubles your sprint speed per rank.  So you would go from x4 normal sprint to x16.  You have it calculated as x12.

Just a couple of things about your character, Takedown Attack requires you have Power Attack, which you don’t have listed.   

I can’t quite figure out your attack bonus.  With a +12 to Range attacks it would mean you have a base attack of +7 (+5 from dex).  So with a +7 as your base attack I only can add your melee attack as +16 (+5 from Str, +2 from Invisibility and +2 from Mach One punch). I’m not sure where the other +1 comes from.

And it looks as if you have a +5 added to your Damage save, I can’t see where it comes from.  With Evasion your Damage save would be +5. 

Adding up your points as I think you spent them I come to a total of 151.  But I’m not sure I calculated this right.

Just trying to be helpful, going over other people characters helps me learn the system a little better.

bkmanis


----------



## Samnell (Feb 4, 2003)

> Actually Shaper your sprint speed would be 640.




Still a slowpoke. 

Perhaps I'm biased by sprinting around nine miles a round.  Of course when it comes to skills you all have me pretty well beat.


----------



## bkmanis (Feb 4, 2003)

I’d watch that slowpoke remark, Ringmaster has a sprint speed of about 17 miles a round.  Centurion has a sprint speed of 38 miles a round.  

You have to watch out for those fliers.  

bkmanis


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 4, 2003)

Shaper,

Here are the discrepancies I see with Shadow Demon.

Damage Save should be +2/+5 (Evasion)

Reflex Save should be +7 (+5 from Dex. and +2 from Lightning Reflexes)

Melee and Ranged should both be +12.  Looks like you might have added Super Strength to your melee attack total.  Super Strength only adds to the damage bonus.

Speed should be 40/640 (Sprint)

Initiative should be +9 (+5 for Dex. and +4 for Improved Init.)

I'm not sure what you intended with your Defense.  You list 14/9 flat footed.  You start with 10 automatically, add your dexterity bonus and then add whatever power points you might have spent to increase it.  10 plus you dexterity bonus would put you at 15 right of the bat.  Is +9 what you bought with power points?  Or did you not spend any power points on it?  If you bought +9, your total would be 10, +9 that you bought, +5 for dex for a total of 24/19 flatfooted.

Takedown Attack does require Power Attack.

If you spent 18 pp for a +9 defense bonus as I stated above, you have spent a total of 155 pp, which is over by 5.

I apologize for picking your character sheet apart.  I just want to help you get everything straight.

Toric


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 4, 2003)

The game has started!  Check the thread "Mutants & Masterminds:  San Angelo" over in the Playing The Game forum.

Toric


----------



## Samnell (Feb 4, 2003)

bkmanis said:
			
		

> You have to watch out for those fliers. [/B]




Yeah, but flying's just cheating and... and I'll be back with a reason why not crossing the intervening space isn't when I can think one up. So there! 

EDIT: Toric, should we assume the days work out equivalently in the San Angelo universe, so March 1 is a Saturday and Bob's been gone for something on the order of 36-48 hours?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 4, 2003)

Exactly Samnell.  I think you posted while I was still in the process of editing my original post.  I put Saturday, March 1st, 2003 at the top of the post and I added a bit to your character's section of the post.  Check it out.

Toric


----------



## Samnell (Feb 4, 2003)

I did just that, Toric. 

Post edited.


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 4, 2003)

Ok before I start over at IC I want to Iron out my Character sheet.  So Let me work on that for a bit...  I think that I need to explain things a bit more...


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 4, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *Shaper,
> 
> Here are the discrepancies I see with Shadow Demon.
> 
> ...



Ok If what you said above is true, than Isent the Dama



			
				Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *Reflex Save should be +7 (+5 from Dex. and +2 from Lightning Reflexes)*



Dosen't the reflex save also benifit by the ranks that I have in Super Speed?  Your math is right, but just + 2 for Super Speed (If I am wrong, let me know).




> _Originally posted by Toric_Arthendain _Initiative should be +9 (+5 for Dex. and +4 for Improved Init.)[/B]



Dosent my +2 in Super Speed also add +2 to this total as well?



> _Originally posted by Toric_Arthendain _I'm not sure what you intended with your Defense.  You list 14/9 flat footed.  You start with 10 automatically, add your dexterity bonus and then add whatever power points you might have spent to increase it.  10 plus you dexterity bonus would put you at 15 right of the bat.  Is +9 what you bought with power points?  Or did you not spend any power points on it?  If you bought +9, your total would be 10, +9 that you bought, +5 for dex for a total of 24/19 flatfooted.[/B]



I'm not sure either, I filled my sheet out about 1.5 weeks ago and I have managed to confuse myself .



> _Originally posted by Toric_Arthendain _Takedown Attack does require Power Attack.[/b]



 Opps I think that this was a left over i forgot to erase.



> _Originally posted by Toric_Arthendain _If you spent 18 pp for a +9 defense bonus as I stated above, you have spent a total of 155 pp, which is over by 5.[/b]



Hmmm Well let me re-evaluate all this...



> _Originally posted by Toric_Arthendain _I apologize for picking your character sheet apart.  I just want to help you get everything straight.
> 
> Toric [/B]



Not a problem if you diden't my character would not be fair.  Now I can work on him.


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 4, 2003)

Ok lets say that I changed my Defense to 22/17(flatfooted) and got rid of power attack, am I good then?  

[I will edit my PC when I got this all straight]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 4, 2003)

You are correct about Super Speed adding to Reflex Save and Initiative bonus.  It also adds to Defense.  I overlooked that.

So, your Initiative of +11 is correct.  Your Reflex Save of +9 is correct.  Your Defense before spending any Power Points on it is 17/12 flatfooted (10+5 dex.+2 Super Speed)

If you ditch takedown attack and set your Defense at 22/17 flatfooted (which means you would have spent 10 pp on Defense for a +5 bonus) you would be at 145 power points and still have 5 to spend.

Also, don't forget that both melee and ranged should be at +12, and Damage Save would be +2/+5 (evasion)

Toric


----------



## Samnell (Feb 4, 2003)

Toric, would Sam know any part of the zoo well enough to teleport himself there? He's been in town around three years, but I don't want to assume he's been everywhere.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 5, 2003)

I would assume that he knows something about the zoo.  Maybe he remembers a specific area, like the ticket booth area near the gate or the gift shop/food court area.  But yes, I think it is reasonable that he knows someplace at the zoo well enough to teleport there.


----------



## Samnell (Feb 5, 2003)

Thanks. I will keep this in mind.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 5, 2003)

After looking at the book again, I see that I have made a mistake.  Tyke should be PL 9, not 8.  I would like to adjust him accordingly as well as make some adjustments to Ringmaster since he's not "Truely" in the game yet.  I will make the changes and mark the with an *.  If I can't make the changes, then I will return things to normal.  Thanks.


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 5, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *You are correct about Super Speed adding to Reflex Save and Initiative bonus.  It also adds to Defense.  I overlooked that.
> 
> So, your Initiative of +11 is correct.  Your Reflex Save of +9 is correct.  Your Defense before spending any Power Points on it is 17/12 flatfooted (10+5 dex.+2 Super Speed)*



Done and done.  Glad this is clear.



> *If you ditch takedown attack and set your Defense at 22/17 flatfooted (which means you would have spent 10 pp on Defense for a +5 bonus) you would be at 145 power points and still have 5 to spend.
> 
> Also, don't forget that both melee and ranged should be at +12, and Damage Save would be +2/+5 (evasion)
> 
> Toric *



Diden't you say that Super Strenght adds to my damage save?  Or am I wrong on that?  What is your Damage save based on?  I would like to spend the left over 5 points to boost it a bit.  Everything else will be edided in a min.


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 5, 2003)

Last night my computer turned into a $1000 paperweight and I am not certain what happen to it.  My guess is that the power supply went on it.  If that is the problem it will be an easy fix and hopefully I can get it fixed quick.  If it is not I will have to ship the tower up to Illinois (I'm in New Orleans) and wait for it to get fixed.  It is under warenty so it is not the money that is going to be the problem, it is the time.  I feel horrible about this.  I will only be able to post at work while this is a problem, so please bear with me.  I cannot look at rule books at work, so until then I will probably have a few questions.  Thanks for this.

-Regards


----------



## bkmanis (Feb 5, 2003)

> Diden't you say that Super Strenght adds to my damage save? Or am I wrong on that? What is your Damage save based on? I would like to spend the left over 5 points to boost it a bit.




Super-Strength adds to melee damage not to your damage save.  Damage save is based on your Con, or in your case Dex because you have the Evasion feat.  The other power that can raise your damage save is Amazing Save.

Just a little help from your local know-it-all wantabe.  

bkmanis


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 5, 2003)

Madmic:  Your team reminds me of Batman Meets the Ninja Turtles!  I love it!


----------



## Samnell (Feb 6, 2003)

You know I was looking forward to Sam's coming out to Kiro. Worked better than I hoped. Remember he tried to spare you, Shaper. Welcome to the freakshow.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 7, 2003)

Shaper,

Your character looks good now.  There are still a couple of things you need to change though.

Your melee attack should be the same as your ranged attack, +12.  Super Strength only adds to damage, not attack bonus.

Your Defense is right at 22/17 flat-footed.  But don't forget about the Dodge feat, which increases your Defense by 1 against all attacks or by 2 against a specific opponent.  So it would be 23/18 against everyone unless you specified that you wanted the Dodge bonus against one opponent, in which case it would be 24/19 against that person and 22/17 against everyone else.

You have only spent 145 pp.  You have five more points to spend to get to 150.  Feel free to spend the points and let me know what you did with them

Toric


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 11, 2003)

Just a friendly bump


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Feb 11, 2003)

All Spyder can say is "OW" 
It has been fun so far... just wish I could post more


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 12, 2003)

I'm going to add +2 to my Defense and just save that one extra point for _*if*_ we ever go up a level.  How does that sound?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 12, 2003)

Sounds fine Shaper.

Toric


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 19, 2003)

GM: I just wanted you to know that I am just drawing conclusions IC.  They almost probably have nothing to do with the actual story.  They are just reasons that I am trying to bring my paranoid loner into a group and have him work out some "internal conflicts" IC.  I know you probably don't want a "Drama Queen" (I use that in a joking manner not homosexual) in the game, but I find that it gives me something to do when I am bored, and it allows me to develop the character better for me and the group.  Anyways, I just wanted you to know that I am not trying to be difficult here.

-Regards


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 21, 2003)

Shaper, I have no problem with how you are playing your character.  I understand what you are doing.  In fact, some of what you have said and done IC has given me a few ideas as well.  So, no problems!

Toric


----------



## Set Harth (Mar 6, 2003)

Toric -
You think you could squezze in another player. I have couple of ideas for a hero:

O.R.C.A 
Cdr. Jonas McMally
(Battlesuit with sonic and underwater abilities)

Puma
Joseph Two Cloud
(Mountain Lion totem powers from a mystical amulet)

Solar
Marcus Ramsey
(Astrophysistist and Sun/Fire Elemental capable of space flight)

I'll play which ever one you think is lacking in the current roster.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 7, 2003)

Sure Set.  I'm willing to take another player.  Any of the characters you mentioned would be okay, although the first two might work better with the current mix of characters.  What I'll need is a PL10 character sheet and background.  Once I have that, I'll look it over and approve it or recommend any changes that I might think need to be made.

Looking forward to seeing the character.

Toric


----------



## Set Harth (Mar 7, 2003)

I know I'm way over budget, And I'm still trying to figure out how everything adds together so If you guys could help me refine the character and explain what I'm doing wrong or left something out let me know.

Ok I made Sen's suggested adjustments that puts me at 160 pp spent. Man my saves suck   

O.R.C.A
Oceanic Recon & Combat Armor

Cmdr. Erik Olson ret., Male Scandinavian, 47 yrs. 6ft. 210 lbs. Blue eyes Auburn hair, Graying beard.
Appearance: The ORCA battlesuit gives the impression of a killer whale, numerous hard points cover the armor’s surface to mount armaments, the faceplate is a featureless black, and which reflects a villain’s own visage. The ORCA battlesuit provides enhanced strength, protection, and sensory capabilities.
Identity: Secret

Abilities: (Total 25 ppt.)
Str 14(+2); Dex 12(+1); Con 14(+2); Int 18(+4); Wis 13(+1); Cha 14(+2)

Saves:
Damage +2, Fortitude +1, Reflex +1, Will +1

Attacks: (Total 15 ppt.)
Base Attack +5; Melee +7, Range +7 (Energy Blast)
Defense:  (Total 10 ppt.)
Base Defense +5; Total +16, Flat Footed +15, Initiative +5
Hero Points: 5

Speed: walk 30', fly 50', swim 80'

Skills: (Total 22 ppt.)
Computers +10/2, Craft (Armor) +10/2, Craft (Electronics) +10/2, Disable Device +10/2, Intimidate +6/4, Profession (Engineer)+10/2, Repair +10/2, Science (Physics) +10/2, Swim +6/4.

Feats: (Total 12 ppt.)
Aerial Combat, Attack Focus (Energy Blast), Headquarters (Communications, Computer, Concealment, Defense System, Infirmary, Laboratory, Library, Living Space, Power System, Workshop),Improved Initiative, Leadership, Underwater Combat.

Powers & Devices: (Total 77 ppt.)
Supper-Intelligence +4 (8ppt.)
O.R.C.A Battlesuit +10 [Extras: Armor, Energy Control (Sonic), Flight, Super-Strength, Swimming; Power Stunts: Amphibious, Blindfight, Blindsight, Darkvision, Dolphin Leap, Energy Blast (Sonic), Radio Hearing, Radio Broadcast, Ultra-Hearing; Flaws: Device; Cost 6ppt.].  

Weaknesses:
Disabled: Paraplegic; without the battlesuit Erik is confined to a wheel chair.

Origin:

Erik Olson spent his younger years in the US Navy serving aboard various submarines. He was often involved in military research involving sonar, advance weaponry and sub designs. During his final tour of duty Erick served as Chief Engineer aboard an experimental robotic sub, Kraken. When he discovered his Captain was going to sell the Kraken to international terrorists, he attempted to stop him. Erik was successful in keeping the sub out of terrorist hands unfortunately his spine was crushed during the battle. The Captain of the Kraken was presumed killed and lost with super-sub during the conflict when actually his mind was fused with Kraken’s AI computer. 

Honorably discharged from the Navy Erik started a navel research lab called Atlas Labs. There research for the military is conducted on everything from new sub designs to cetacean echolocation. A number of years later navy vessels began to disappear baffling all attempts to find them. When an old war buddy of Erik’s was the next to vanish he took it upon himself to investigate. Donning an experimental exo-suit that allowed him to walk again, Erik returned to the sea to seek out his friends ship. Eventually he found the source of the disappearances, Kraken. The rogue sub had been exacting its revenge upon the US Navy. In a titanic struggle Erik managed to defeat Kraken, who escaped to plague the seas again someday. Thus ORCA was born. Erik continues to be called upon by the Navy when circumstances require ORCA’s unique talents.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 7, 2003)

Yea you are 18 points over. I _think_ that you over-spend 9 points as the battlesuit with the Power-Stunts. All of them are dependent on the Device Flaw and I was reading "Feats with Flaws" M&M pg. 98 and it sounds like you could get them all for 1PP each.
Also you have 7 Intelligence based skills for 4 ranks in them each. I would _suggest_ that you drop each of them by 2 ranks saving you 14PP AND take 4 ranks of Super-Intelligence for 8PP, those saving you another 6PP overall and raising each of these skills by +2 over what you have now.
This still leaves you 3 points off, so you might want to play around a bit with that. Oh and I think your Ranged Attack bonus would be +6 (Dex bonus). Your attack bonus would raise it to +7 but only with the energy blasts.


----------



## bkmanis (Mar 8, 2003)

Just a quick correction, your swimming speed would be 80'.  Amphibious gives you a base 30' swimming speed and +10 swimming gives you an additional 50' for a total of 80'.   Also when I add up your points I get 161, I think your over by 1 point.  Otherwise your character looks good.

bkmanis


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 8, 2003)

Set, initial scan of your character looks good.  Glad to see that Sen Udo and bkmanis were able to help you out.  I don't have the book in front of me at the moment so I'll have to double check the math later but right now, he looks good.  Give me a day or two to figure out a way to work you into the game.

Toric


----------



## Samnell (Mar 10, 2003)

*M&M Errata*

I just noticed something going through the errata on Green Ronin's site. 

P. 88: TELEPORTATION
Delete the “Effects: Movement” line.
Change Extended Teleport to a power stunt.

Are we playing with the errata? If so, I have a few spare points to spend since as an extra Extended was costing me 10 and as a stunt it would only be 2, giving me eight spare points to kick around.

I'm not desperate for the points (though I'll take them if offered  ) but I thought it was worth asking about.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 11, 2003)

I have yet to look through the errata myself, Samnell, so give me a few days to take a look and I'll let you know.

Set, I'll need another day or so to get you worked into the game.  Hang tight.

Toric


----------



## Samnell (Mar 11, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *I have yet to look through the errata myself, Samnell, so give me a few days to take a look and I'll let you know.
> *




No problem, Toric.


----------



## Thain (Mar 12, 2003)

Is there any chance of joining this game? I've recetnly moved, and can't find a good supers game (or any other) in the area.

If the game is full, I'd undertsand, but if you could recommend a PbP MnM game I'd be very grateful.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey Thain in case there isn't (or if you are like me and cant get enough super-goodness) you out to look at the other M&M game that is just starting to form up, called Mutants and Masterminds (Build-Up Thread & OOC) also here...


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 13, 2003)

Toric, any chance that you have a openning? I have been kicking myself for not joining up in this game when I had the chance  . Looks like a very cool game so far.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 14, 2003)

OOC:
Okay, looks like a wave of interest in the game.  Cool!  

Set, reply here and let me know if you are still around.  I am ready to add you to the game but wanted to make sure you were still here and ready.

Thain and Yellow Sign, if you guys really want to play, I think I can handle adding you both to the game.  Come up with PL10 characters and backgrounds and post them here when ready.

Lastly, I will be using the Errata from the Green Ronin website so if you haven't taken a look at that already, please do so.  Anyone currently in the game that the Errata effects should make the appropriate changes to their characters.

Toric


----------



## Samnell (Mar 14, 2003)

Woohoo! 8 freebie points to spend! 

EDIT: I guess I'll add another additional save to my amazing save for 5 points. Fortitude. Try poisoning me now. 

What do I want to do with the other three points? Totally stumped...

I'll kick two of it into Improved Initiative, my favorite feat of all time. The last point I'll tuck into strength. He's been working out or something.

I'll edit the sheet.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 14, 2003)

Toric, I just accidentally overwrote Shade's background. Could you email it to me? Addy's in the profile.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 14, 2003)

I can e-mail it to you Samnell but not from where I'm at currently.  I'll be able to get it to you tomorrow.

Toric


----------



## Samnell (Mar 14, 2003)

Thanks, Toric.


----------



## Set Harth (Mar 14, 2003)

Still Here and Waiting


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 14, 2003)

If you haven't already Set, jump over to the IC thread.

Toric


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 14, 2003)

_Orchid_   

Power Level 10
Name: Kimberly Masters
Age: 18
Height: 5'4"
Weight: 110 lbs.
Hair: Chestnut
Eyes: Violet

Ability Scores (26 points)
STR 10 (+0)
DEX 14 (+2)
CON 14 (+2)
INT 12 (+1)
WIS 20 (+5)
CHA 16 (+3)

Attack Bonus +5 (15 points)
Defense Bonus +5 (10 points)

Melee Attack Bonus: +5
Ranged Attack Bonus: +7
Mental Attack Bonus: +10
Defense: 17 (+5 Defense Bonus, +2 DEX)
Mental Defense: 20 (+5 Defense Bonus, +5 WIS)
Speed: 30
Initiative: +2
Hero Points: 5

Damage Save: +2
Fortitude Save: +2
Reflex Save: +2
Will Save: +15

*Skills *(0 points)

*Feats* (4 points)
Attractive, Psychic Awareness

*Powers* (95 points)
Telepathy +10 [Extras: Group Link, Memory Alteration, Mind Control, Mental Blast]
Teleknesis +5 [Extras: Force Field (Subtle)]
Amazing Save: Will +10

Background: Kimberly always knew that she was different. Even as a toddler she could hear the whispered thoughts of those around her. And for some reason, she knew that she had to keep those abilities secret from her family and friends. As she grew up those special powers helped her get ahead be it socially or in her studies. Now as a freshman in college, Kimberly is starting to try and find her way in life and to find a purpose. Lately she has started to think about using her powers for some other goal than getting out of trouble with her parents or make a A on a chemisty test.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 15, 2003)

Yellow Sign, your character looks good.  I don't have my book in front of me but it looks good.

Feel free to jump on over to the IC thread and jump into the action.  We can assume that Kimberly/Orchid has also heard the news reports of something big going down at Helix Technologies.

Toric


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 15, 2003)

I was thinking that she was at a class field trip at the Helix Technologies. Does that sound ok?


----------



## Thain (Mar 17, 2003)

Name:		 Phil McCoy
Full Name:	 Phillip Henry McCoy
Code Name:	 none, identity is not a secret
Age:		 24
Sex: 		 Male
DOB:		 May 15, 1978
POB:		 New York, NY
Ethnicity:	 Irish-American 
Nationality: 	 American
Hair: 		 Dark Brown
Eyes:		 Light Green
Height:	 6' 0"
Weight:	 198 lbs.
Family: 	 Norton McCoy (father), Dr. Edna Scott-McCoy (mother), John McCoy (paternal grandfather), Sadie McCoy (paternal grandmother), Rudy (beagle)
Hobbies:	 Soccer, Motorcycles, and Judo
Dislikes: 	 Television, Children, and Dogs

Phil McCoy was a New York cop, like his father, and his father before him. In fact, ever since 1895, there has been at least one McCoy pulling double shifts and getting screwed out of his overtime pay for the NYPD, and at present three generatiosn of McCoy's are part of the department. Phil's father and grandfather are beat cops, although due to failign health John McCoy is spending more and more time behind a desk. Phil entered the force at 18, and joined the exclusive NYPD SWAT team in under a year and a half on the force, and from there quickly became a member of the NYPD PART crisis team.
McCoy and his PART squad deployed to Battery Park on a rather "routine" assignment for the group, the rogue supervillianess Medussa had been attempting to steal some sort of super-chemical from a secret government laboratory, when a passing beat cop just happned to intervene... that random police officer was, as fate would have it, was Norton McCoy. Norton's actions caused Medussa to flee, with only a small supply of them chemical in-hand, as she fled across the city she wound up barricaded in Battery Park, with a busload of school children for hostages. The PART team and McCoy were sent in... In short order negoatitations failed, and the team rushed the bus. Medussa attempted to fight back, but was injured exhasted and outnumbered. As McCoy tackled her and wrestled her to the ground, she managed to get his pistol from his belt and put four bullets into his chest and spine- and into the cansiter of the strange chemicals she had stolen. McCoy survived his injuries, but woudl spend several weeks hospitalized and in phsycoial therapy.
It was discovered, almost accidentially, soon after McCoy was released from the hospital that his expossure to the odd chemical agent, which not saturatted his bloodstream that he could somehow "split" his body into multiple copies of himself, all sharing the same consciousness, but capable of independent actions. Phil McCoy was a one-man army!

QUOTE: “One more Real McCoy joke, and we'll be forced to hurt you...”

COSTUME: McCoy shuns the label of superhero, even though his stangre powers are clearly superhuman. In keeping with his view of himself as just a regular cop, with just a touch of extra ability, McCoy dresses in normal street clothes, favouring an off-the-rack suit and tie when on the job, and morse casual t0shirt and jeans when "off the clock." McCoy does own a black bodysuit of bullet-proof armour, a streamlined version of the protective armour worn by SWAT/PART teams accross the country for thoose times that special procautiuons must be taken. In a fight, McCoy is more likely to rely on his fists than to reach for his pistols, although he's adverse to shooting a criminal if needed.

-----------GAME INFO------------------

Power Level 10

ATTRIBUTES 18pp.

STR 10 +0
DEX 14 +2
CON 13 +1
INT 13 +1
WIS 12 +1
CHA 16+3

Base Attack +6 18 pp. 
Base Defense +6 12 pp.

SKILLS 20 pp.

Computers 4 (+1) = 5 
Diplomacy 4 (+3) = 7
Intimidate 4 (+3) = 7 
Profession 5 (+1) = 6 
Search 2 (+1) = 3 
Drive 2 (+2) = 4 


FEATS 12 pp.

Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Quick Draw, Leaderhsip, Inspire, Rapid Healing

POWERS 80 pp. total

DUPLICATION cost:2 (extras: Hore, Mental Link, Duration[Continous], Survial) level: 10 60 pp.

WEAPON: Light Pistol 3 pp.
WEAPON: Light Pistol 3 pp.
ARMOR: Bullet-Proof Vest 5 pp.
VEHICLE: Motorcycle 8 pp.
DEVICE: Nightvision Goggles (Darkvision, flaw: Device) 1 pp.

WEAKNESS: Vulnerable (Disintegration, and similar FX)


_Edit_: Added Weakness, and NV-Goggles.


----------



## Thain (Mar 17, 2003)

Eh, I should probably edit in that he either transfered over to the SAPD or was in town for some reason... a super-prisoner transfer maybe?


----------



## bkmanis (Mar 18, 2003)

Thain,

If I added up your character correctly your total is 160 points but you didn't list a weakness.  Did you forget to list it?  Just wondering.

bkmanis


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 18, 2003)

Thain - I actually come up with 159 points for your character, instead of 160?  Did you go over by 9 points accidentally or did you plan to spend 160 and take one weakness?  Otherwise, character looks good.

You can go ahead and assume that your character is either part of the SAPD or temporarily attached to them for some reason.  If you choose either of those options, you can jump over to the IC thread and assume that your character is on the scene of the current problems at Helix Technoligies.

Toric


----------



## Thain (Mar 18, 2003)

Apologies, I forgot to note two things in my write-up. As many of you noted, I was suppossed to have a Flaw. Specifically, McCoy's unique cellular structure is prone to rapidly split, multiple and even disintergrate- all part of his ability to duplicate himself. Unfortunatly, this makes him especcially susceptible to those dasteredly villians that would try to attack him.

To wit, McCoy has the Weakness: Vulnerable (Disintegration, and similar FX)

As for that last unspent power-point, add the following:

DEVICE: Nightvision Goggles (Darkvision, flaw: Device) 1 pp.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 18, 2003)

Kewl character Thain...


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 19, 2003)

cool characters all throughout, I can't beleive I missed the game  have fun ya'll


----------



## Thain (Mar 19, 2003)

So, Toric... Toki...

When do we get to have the great Legacy Universe / San Angelo cross-over? Centurion vs. The Paladin! Orchid vs. Brainwave! Arcarius vs. Orca! 

Um, I'm out of matchups, but you get the idea...


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 19, 2003)

Thain said:
			
		

> *So, Toric... Toki...
> 
> When do we get to have the great Legacy Universe / San Angelo cross-over? Centurion vs. The Paladin! Orchid vs. Brainwave! Arcarius vs. Orca!
> 
> Um, I'm out of matchups, but you get the idea... *




well if this game is PL 10, I think it is... it would be all that exciting but funny...


----------



## Thain (Mar 19, 2003)

I don't know, I think the real problem would be that the San Angelo crew outnumbers the Generation Elites... and I'm not even taking McCoy into account .

Besides, we all know the Hero vs. Hero fight scene only lasts for a few pages, a single ish at most, before the true villain shows up!

Thoose Dasterdly, Dirty, and Dispicable Windy City Mutants!


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 19, 2003)

Thain, the changes you mention sound good.

Regarding Tokiwong's game and a crossover, I think Thain is right.  We have 8 players in this game now!  Not sure how many Tokiwong has.  Plus there is a difference in PL as Tokiwong mentioned.

Actually, I really wanted to join Tokiwong's game and get a chance to play M&M as opposed to running it but fear of committing to another game forced me to change my mind.

Toric


----------



## bolen (Mar 22, 2003)

Any chance that I could join this game.  My e-mail is Brett@phy.olemiss.edu


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 24, 2003)

bolen, unfortunately I can't accept any new players at this time.  We currently have 8 players, which is about as many as I can handle.  You might check with Tokiwong, who is running another M&M game, Generation Legacy.  I'm not sure if his game is full or not.

Toric


----------



## Shapermc (Mar 25, 2003)

Sorry I am really busy, and I may not be able to post for a few days.  If you have any further questions email me at mwmson@hotmail.com.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 25, 2003)

bump


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 25, 2003)

maddmic, just FYI, the Dimensional Travel ability that Ringmaster and Tyke share, only allows them to step into the dimension that they can travel to and then back out at the same location that they last entered it from.  So Tyke cannot step out directly at Helix.  He would come out of the dimension at the spot where he last entered it.  In other words, its going to take a bit of time for him to get to you at Helix.


----------



## bkmanis (May 2, 2003)

This was just a test, nevermind.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 17, 2003)

Okay, with Issue #1 at an end, I am awarding everyone 3 power points.  Feel free to spend them or save them or a combination of the two.  If you spend any of them, please post a reply here as to what you spent them on and update your character sheet with the changes.  When we start Issue #2, everyone will be back to full hero points.

Toric


----------



## bkmanis (May 17, 2003)

I will spend 2 pp to pick up Power Stunt: Disintegration for my Cosmic powers.

bkmanis


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 19, 2003)

Yea I am back and can post again! Sorry it has been so long, with the boards down I just was able to get back on today...


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 19, 2003)

Orchid will save her 3 power points.


----------



## Samnell (May 19, 2003)

Shade banks the points.


----------



## maddmic (May 20, 2003)

Ringmaster will save the points for a rainy day.


----------



## Set Harth (May 20, 2003)

As I don't know what to get I'll bank mine as well.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 21, 2003)

Everyone,

I have posted the new IC thread called "M&M:  San Angelo Issue #2" over in Playing The Game.      

Toric


----------



## Samnell (May 23, 2003)

Toric, I'm going to be out of town from late tomorrow until Monday sometime. Feel free to possess Sam if he's holding anything up.


----------



## Set Harth (May 23, 2003)

Toric,

From June 6th to the 20th i'll be gone on vacation. I'm warning you in advance so you can plan accordingly.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 8, 2003)

Bump


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 19, 2003)

Hi people,
 I hate to do this but because of real life obligations, I will be unable to continue to run Orchid. I am very sorry to leave yall in the lerch like this.   But I am just unable to continue to give this game the time and attention that it deserves. 


Yellow Sign


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 19, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *Hi people,
> I hate to do this but because of real life obligations, I will be unable to continue to run Orchid. I am very sorry to leave yall in the lerch like this.   But I am just unable to continue to give this game the time and attention that it deserves. *




I'd be happy to come in as a replacement hero. 

I can post at least daily.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 19, 2003)

Yellow Sign, sorry to see you go.

Mark Chance, post a PL10 character concept and if it sounds like it'll fit the current group, I'll have you go ahead and create a complete character and background and get you worked into the game.

Toric


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 19, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *Mark Chance, post a PL10 character concept and if it sounds like it'll fit the current group, I'll have you go ahead and create a complete character and background and get you worked into the game.*




Excellent!

I'll get something high-and-tight drawn up in the next day or two. I've got the kids home with me today, so my attention is divided. 

Are there are any things that I should avoid? Pet peeves of yours that would unduly prejudice the case, so to speak?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 19, 2003)

No, you're in.  It's just a matter of making sure the character meshes with the rest.  If it doesn't, I'll let you know and you can rework it.  Basically I just don't want a character that is too similar to the other five currently in the game.  Right now we have two that have cosmic power (but with two totally different uses of it), one that wears powered armor, one that has shadow powers and one that is kinda like a cross between Spiderman and Wolverine.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 19, 2003)

*Proposing Prospero*

Kids decided to watch Lord of the Rings. Gave me time to work. Seeing as how Yellow Sign's character was a psionic-type, I decided to be like nature and abhor the impending vacuum. Hope everything is a-okay. 

*PROSPERO*
*Quote:* "If it's not real, how did it knock out your partner?"
*Concept:* Disillusioned doctor trying to make a difference
*Occupation:* Medical researcher
*Real Name:* Ethan Monroe
*Height:* 5' 10"
*Weight:* 175 lbs.
*Eyes:* Light brown
*Hair:* Black but graying

*History:* Ethan Monroe has never been a lucky man. Throughout his life, it seems as if Fate conspires against him time and time again. Like the time in his childhood when stumbled out in front of the oncoming truck, and Ethan's father pushed him out of harm's way, dying under the vehicles wheels to save his son. Or how about the time his doctoral thesis, including the back-up computer files, were destroyed in the fire? That accident cost Ethan another six months of work.

Then there was another incident just about a year ago. Ethan's wife Emily was diagnosed with a rare form of leukemia. Terminal, of course. He personally undertook his wife's treatment, pushing the field of medical treatment into bold new territory. Ethan may very well have saved his wife and developed a revolutionary leukemia treatment. His work was in scientific journals world-wide, and the fame brought much-needed donor-dollars into the San Angelo medical community.

And then everything came crashing down around Ethan.

The villainess Ariel, a dangerous woman with command over the weather, was in the maximum security wing of the hospital being treated for injuries sustained while being apprehended during the commission of her latest crime. Her partner, the brutal and powerful Caliban, attacked the hospital to free his accomplice. In the ensuing violence, the chemotherapy facilities in which Ethan was treating Emily caved in. A fire resulted, complicated by the presence of radioactive materials. Emily died. Ethan's hands, crushed under a piece of heavy machinery, have never recovered the full range of motion.

To top everything off with a heaping dose of irony, the same accident that killed Emily and ended Ethan's career as a physician also unlocked a metaphorical door in Ethan's brain. He developed mighty, versatile psionic abilities.

After a few months discovering the scope of his new powers, Ethan has taken on the identity of Prospero, costumed crime-fighter!

*Explanation of Powers:* Prospero's main powers stem from his telepathy. He can communicate mentally with people, cause people to experience extremely realistic illusions, and induce temporary paralysis of voluntary muscles. He has developed formidable awareness and strength of will as well as an uncanny sixth sense that enables him to evade harm. Most remarkably of all, Prospero can actually project his consciousness into the mind of another person, taking complete control of that person's body and becoming able to delve deeply into that person's memories. He also apparently has relatively undeveloped telekinetic powers, which explains his ability to fly. 

For some reason Prospero does not understand, use of his telepathic powers is often accompanied by multi-colored, twinkling lights and the sounds of dischordant, tiny chimes. These displays occur in conjunction with mental communication, around people telepathically paralyzed, upon initial manifestation of illusions, and around the head of a possessee.

*Stat Block:* PL 10; Init +5 (Dex); Defense 25 (+9 base, +5 Dex, +1 Dodge); Spd 30 ft. (Fly 25 ft.); Base Attack +3; Atk +3 melee (0S, punch); SV Dmg +2 (Con), Fort +2 (Con), Ref +17 (+5 Dex, +2 Lightning Reflexes, +10 Amazing Save), Will +15 (+5 Wis, +10 Super-Wisdom); Str 10 (+0), Dex 20 (+5), Con 14 (+2), Int 12 (+1), Wis 20 (+15), Cha 13 (+1).

*Skills (Ranks):* Concentration +18 (3), Listen +18 (3), Medicine +20 (3), Profession +20 (5), Sense Motive +18 (3), Spot +18 (3).

*Talents:* All-Around Sight, Dodge, Evasion, Indomitable Will, Lightning Reflexes, Psychic Awareness.

*Powers:* Amazing Save (Reflex) +10 [_Source_: Psionic; _Cost_: 1 pp; _Total Cost_: 10 pp]; Flight +5 [_Power Stunt_: Super-Flight; _Source_: Psionic; _Cost_: 2 pp; _Total Cost_: 12 pp]; Telepathy +10 [_Extras_: Illusion (_Extra_: Damaging, _Flaw_: Limit - Creatures Only), Paralysis, Possession (_Flaw_: Limit - Mind Transfer), Super-Wisdom; _Flaws_: Limit - Full Effect Against Possessee Only, Limit - Obvious {twinkling lights and tiny chimes}; _Source_: Psionic; _Cost_: 5 pp; _Total Cost_: 50 pp].

*Weakness:* Unlucky

*PP Breakdown*

Ability Scores = 29 pp
Attack = 9 pp
Defense = 18 pp
Skills = 20 pp
Feats = 12 pp
Powers = 72 pp

Total = 160

*FYI Re: Telepathy*

Telepathy base cost = 2 pp
Extra: Illusion with Extra: Damaging = 2 pp
Extra: Paralysis = 1 pp
Extra: Possession with Flaw = 1 pp
Extra: Super-Wisdom = 1 pp

Subtotal = 7 pp per rank

Flaw x2 = -2 pp

Total = 5 pp per rank


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 20, 2003)

Mark,

On my initial read-through, your character looks good.  I don't have my book right in front of me so I'll look him over more thoroughly later to make sure everything adds up.  Otherwise, the background and concept are fine.  I'll start thinking of a way to work you into the current story to get you going as soon as possible.

Toric


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 20, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *On my initial read-through, your character looks good.  I don't have my book right in front of me so I'll look him over more thoroughly later to make sure everything adds up.  Otherwise, the background and concept are fine.  I'll start thinking of a way to work you into the current story to get you going as soon as possible.*




Excellent again!

While math is not my forte', I did make an effort to double check figures, so, with luck, I didn't make any major errors. 

Edit: Just FYI - I'm going out of town with the family Monday a.m. Should be back sometime Thursday.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 21, 2003)

Okay, no sweat.  That'll give me enough time to figure out how to work your character into the game.  Hopefully when you get back, I'll be ready for you to start posting.

Toric


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 21, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *Okay, no sweat.  That'll give me enough time to figure out how to work your character into the game.  Hopefully when you get back, I'll be ready for you to start posting.
> *




Wonderful!

As long as the team doesn't find me help prisoner without my equipment in the kobold lair.

Oh, wait. Wrong game.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm back from my mini-vacation.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 27, 2003)

Welcome back, Mark!  Let me finish up the current combat situation and then we'll get your character worked into the game.

Toric


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 27, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *Welcome back, Mark!  Let me finish up the current combat situation and then we'll get your character worked into the game.
> *




I guess I can let you do that.


----------



## Samnell (Jun 30, 2003)

Toric, I'm going to have to bow out. My heart just isn't in it and I'm not giving the game the kind of effort I'd rather. It's nothing gone wrong with the game or how you're running it or anything. I just haven't been able to keep up interest for some reason.

Sorry.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 30, 2003)

Looks like we are down to three active players in this game.  Set Harth and Yellow Sign quit all their games on ENWorld and are gone.  Samnell has also quit this game.  It has become more of a chore to keep this game going.  Adding new players everytime someone bails out is making the game disjointed and this makes character development and character connections extremely difficult.  Therefore, I am cancelling this game at this time.  I don't feel like adding three new players to make up for the loss of the latest three.  It would be better to start the game over completely, which I might do at some point in the future.

Mark, sorry about not getting you into the game but this game started with a certain group of players and that has changed drastically over time.  The latest group of people who have left the game is too many at once to recover from.  As I said, I might start up a new M&M game at some point but the lineup in this game has changed so drastically in the middle of this adventure that continuing it is too difficult.

Thanks,
Toric


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 30, 2003)

Double post


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 30, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *Mark, sorry about not getting you into the game but this game started with a certain group of players and that has changed drastically over time.  The latest group of people who have left the game is too many at once to recover from.  As I said, I might start up a new M&M game at some point but the lineup in this game has changed so drastically in the middle of this adventure that continuing it is too difficult.*




Boo! Hiss! I was robbed!

Marlon Brando as Tupperware: "I coulda been a container."

Marlon Brando as a little packet of ketchup: "I coulda been a condiment."


----------



## bkmanis (Jun 30, 2003)

Oh well, it was great while it lasted. I guess Centurion will have to retire to his moon base.

bkmanis


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 3, 2003)

Okay, I'm looking to get another M&M game started to replace this one that came to a grinding halt due to too much player attrition.  I wanted to give everyone that was still playing in this game first shot at a spot in the new game before I opened the game to general recruitment.

This new game will be set in Freedom City and I'll be running the adventure Time of Crisis published by Green Ronin.  If you haven't read the adventure or have only glanced through it, you are welcome to play.  Characters will be PL10 and the official errata will be used to generate characters.

So, those players who were still playing when the game ended are welcome to play and have first shot at a spot in the game (bkmanis, maddmic and Sen Udo Mal).  Mark Chance, you are also welcome to play in the new game since I had promised you a spot in the old one.  Please reply here and let me know if you are interested.

Toric


----------



## bkmanis (Jul 3, 2003)

I'm in of course.

bkmanis


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 3, 2003)

That's one!  Who else wants in?

Toric


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 3, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *That's one!  Who else wants in?
> *




I'll bite!

No, really, I will. Grr. Grr.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 3, 2003)

That's two!  And I know maddmic is in so I guess that's actually three!  Just waiting to see if Sen Udo Mal still wants to play.

Mark, do you want to use the character you posted for the other game or do you want to make something new?  Your choice, doesn't matter either way to me.

Toric


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 3, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *Mark, do you want to use the character you posted for the other game or do you want to make something new?  Your choice, doesn't matter either way to me.*




I'm inclined toward something new. I did up Prospero specifically to fill the void left by the loss of Orchid in the previous game.

Allow me to mull things over.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 3, 2003)

Okay, take your time.  My plan is to have this game started within the next week or so.

A couple things to keep in mind.  I don't really want any aliens or robot/construct characters and I'd like characters that can work in a group.  I am considering having everyone know each other at the start, possibly forming a loose-knit team.

Toric


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 3, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *A couple things to keep in mind.  I don't really want any aliens or robot/construct characters and I'd like characters that can work in a group.  I am considering having everyone know each other at the start, possibly forming a loose-knit team.*




Darn! There goes my Punisher-Bot 2K from the plant Antares!


----------

